# Configuration of postgresql for use of sysv ipc vs unnamed semaphores



## Alain De Vos (Dec 4, 2021)

Normally you can configure postgresql to use sysv ipc (also used on AIX)
Or you can configure postgresql to use unnamed semaphores. (default).
There is a setting called "shared_memory".
Do you tweak /etc/sysctl.conf ?
Use sysv ipc or unnamed semaphores ?


----------

